# skimmer for 10 G?



## gooseyman (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon marine tank, yes I know thats small, that has 3lbs live rock and will soon have about 2 fish or so and anemones. Is a protein skimmer more necessary because of my tank size or can I do without it with regular water changes?


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

gooseyman said:


> I have a 10 gallon marine tank, yes I know thats small, that has 3lbs live rock and will soon have about 2 fish or so and anemones. Is a protein skimmer more necessary because of my tank size or can I do without it with regular water changes?


a definate. small tanks require more maint. since water quality fluctuate so much more than larger tanks. if you are looking at anemones then i suggest looking into sumps/refugums


----------



## gooseyman (Jun 8, 2011)

Teishokue said:


> a definate. small tanks require more maint. since water quality fluctuate so much more than larger tanks. if you are looking at anemones then i suggest looking into sumps/refugums


 
Ok good to know, thank you for the quick responce.


----------

